# Getting beef started on grain



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I need some tips and tricks to get a beef onto grain. The little bugger just does not want to eat the grain.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Pancake syrup on his trough where salt and mineral are, then on his grain. Repeat. He will be eating it in a few days. Edit on the stock waterer too.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

OK, I will give that a try. 

Thanks.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

A old timer showed me a trick, like above stated but he used molasses, put it on hay, grain, water tub, anything the calf's could come into contact with and lick... works very well on not so good smelling hay as well...


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I finally got her on grain, now she is waiting for me every morning and afternoon.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Same problem with a couple of steers, we bought some liquid feed from a rancher that sells it. After a few days and light feeding of hay the steers got the message. 
The two are headed to process this afternoon after 90 plus days on corn and liquid feed and baleage.


----------

